# Cannot decide on place(s) to go.



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello all, I have been searching and reading threads about various resorts, but cannot make a decision so I thought I would get some opinions.

I live in the Midwest and want to plan a trip somewhere in the March timeframe. Either before Spring Break madness or after. Range of days is anywhere from 5-7 days. I will be going with at least one skiier and maybe 1-2 other people(ski/snowboard). Only one guy has been to Colorado once when he was young, and the rest of us have never been out of Illinois/Wisconsin. At these places it is mostly groomed runs, and maybe a few tree lines here and there(very short). We dont get many powder days here, so I kind of wanted somewhere that hopefully I could see some powder.

We are all late twenties, and the night-life(bars, food) is always a good time, but not a necessity if we can get a hot-tub or pool and some drinks at night at a condo/hotel then that is great too.

I have been looking at Breckenridge, Big Sky, Kirkwood, Park City, among other places in-between. I am just all over the charts on places to go being a first time out to somewhere new. All these destinations the flights aren't terribly expensive, and it seems that hotels/condos aren't to bad either price wise. Obviously the cheaper the better, but price is not a HUGE issue if we can make it around $250 a night or less.

I guess, if you have never been to a big resort and only snowboarded on hills with 700ft verticals, where would you go your first time and why? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Hewittsawesome (Sep 19, 2015)

*Hope this helps!! *

:eyetwitch2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuSdyycyTP4


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im from chicago and took some first timers out west last season, everyone had a great time spending two days at breckenridge and two days at loveland, terrain is good for intemediates and you wont run out of places to explore. Pass prices were high at breckenridge but we evened that out with super cheap 4 pack passes from loveland, i think you guys will have fun anywhere out west when comparing it to out tiny midwest hill, just pray that they will have powder out there, its hit or miss.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hewittsawesome said:


> :eyetwitch2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuSdyycyTP4


Fuck off trying to spam your shitty Youtube channel, you suck farts out out of a dying goats rectum. 

Here's what you do. You buy a Summit Value Pass and that will get you Breckenridge, Keystone, and A basin. That breaks your cost of tickets down a little bit vs window prices. This also gives you three options to ride that are all on a free bus route so you don't have to deal with driving. Once again a nice little perk. 

Next you stay at a place called The Bivvy in Breckenridge it'll be decent for the price and close enough to town if you decide you want to go try your luck at the 10 girls that are around the bars. 

Spring break pretty much is over the last week of March for Summit County, but I would recommend looking into the first week of April. Why? Everyone's left, the mountain is still fully open, next to no lines, and we typically get some good late season storms to experience powder in.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I will look into early April!


----------



## PNWgnar (Aug 27, 2015)

*Follow the snow*

Typically, a great trip is going to be in relation to the amount of fresh snowfall. Wouldn't want to plan a trip to Squaw Valley when there's no snow and it's puking in the Rockies. Planning where your going within 2 weeks could increase your chances of finding the goods. 
If you have to book in advance, at least go somewhere that's got a good nightlife in case the snow sucks.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you looked into British Columbia? Exchange rates are extremely favorable at the moment. Might be best bang for your buck...


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been following the other thread in this forum about the Canadian dollar. I have started to browser around resorts up there as well.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

What's your budget? For what I am getting, my trip is pretty reasonable.


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

Of the places you mentioned I would recommend Park City or Summit County (Breck & surrounding resorts). Don't mess with Tahoe's variable snowfall (although if ElNino hits as predicted, it should be better this year). I've never been to Big Sky, and while I've heard the mountain is gnarly, for first timers out West I'm guessing it won't give you as much of the entire experience as Utah and Colorado.

Both PC and Breck have good towns and access to several mountains no matter where you base yourself out of. My personal preference is Park City because it's easier to get to from the airport, I slightly prefer the town, and Snowbird is my favorite mountain, but I'm sure others would prefer Summit. Either way, if you're going to be there a week, be sure to ride a few different mountains.

As others have mentioned, if you don't mind traveling a little further, you should look at BC (Whistler would be my recommendation). Not as "authentic" a town as the other two, but WB riding-wise will have everything you need and more... And the Canadian dollar will save you money.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

sonicboom141 said:


> I have been following the other thread in this forum about the Canadian dollar. I have started to browser around resorts up there as well.


Wisconsinite here. Where are you located?

I'd recommend Utah. Park City and the Canyons have something for all. There were some cool condos to stay in that all your friends could split. 

This was the place I went to for my first trip out West. It was amazing. Although, it really just depends on where the snow is. You'll have a great time regardless of where you choose if you have good conditions. 

Park City is nice because it's a cool ski town, it's huge and has all different types of terrain. 

Like another poster said, though, if you can swing Canada I would do it. The exchange rate is great. 

I hope you get good snow wherever you decide.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

B.House said:


> Of the places you mentioned I would recommend Park City or Summit County (Breck & surrounding resorts). Don't mess with Tahoe's variable snowfall (although if ElNino hits as predicted, it should be better this year). I've never been to Big Sky, and while I've heard the mountain is gnarly, for first timers out West I'm guessing it won't give you as much of the entire experience as Utah and Colorado.
> 
> Both PC and Breck have good towns and access to several mountains no matter where you base yourself out of. My personal preference is Park City because it's easier to get to from the airport, I slightly prefer the town, and Snowbird is my favorite mountain, but I'm sure others would prefer Summit. Either way, if you're going to be there a week, be sure to ride a few different mountains.
> 
> As others have mentioned, if you don't mind traveling a little further, you should look at BC (Whistler would be my recommendation). Not as "authentic" a town as the other two, but WB riding-wise will have everything you need and more... And the Canadian dollar will save you money.


My boss recommended Snowbird as well, he loves it there and said the snow is pretty good. This trip wont be until March or so. By then I think I will have a better idea where is getting some good snow vs other areas.



Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wisconsinite here. Where are you located?
> 
> I'd recommend Utah. Park City and the Canyons have something for all. There were some cool condos to stay in that all your friends could split.
> 
> ...


I am about 2 hours South of Chicago. I have been to Devils Head and Granite Peak in Wisconsin a few times though. Those are the "biggest" places I have been. I have heard a lot of recommendations for Park City, which from my research seems like a great spot too.



Listheeb21 said:


> What's your budget? For what I am getting, my trip is pretty reasonable.


Budget is loose. Obviously the cheaper the better, but I will spend what I need to for a good resort. From what I have been looking at, plane tickets $350-$500, and a condo can be had for $200-$250 a night for a decent one in Breckenridge. I may have one other going with now, so that will cut prices down even more. I havent begun to look at Canada yet, been away on business. Where are you going?


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to interior BC, the western part of the powder highway.

Here's my itinerary:

Fly into spokane on Thursday afternoon, drive to Revelstoke. 5 nights in Revy, including two resort days, a Cat day and a Heli day. Drive to Nelson on Tuesday afternoon, spend three nights there, days at Red or Whitewater. Drive back to spokane, spend Friday night there. Leave first thing Saturday morning.

So for flights (cc points), 9 nights lodging, 5 resort days, a Cat day and a Heli day, as well as rental car, it's only costing me about $2500 US plus spending money. 

I couldn't pass that up, especially since the gf gave me a hall pass to go without her this year!


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you staying at the resorts, or other hotels nearby? I just looked plane tickets and its anywhere from $380-$530 depending on what airport I fly out of. Not bad at all. Same price really.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

No slopeside lodging. That's what jacks up the cost. From Boston on southwest it was $370, but I used points instead.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, I was just making sure. I will continue looking around Canada! Seems like the way to go.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Listheeb21 said:


> I'm going to interior BC, the western part of the powder highway.
> 
> Here's my itinerary:
> 
> ...




That sounds like an awesome itinerary.

I am thinking about taking a trip up to Canada as well, but still have not committed.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

Quick browsing at work today.

Looks like I can fly to Calgary for $580~ and then rent a car for $350-$490 the whole trip(Van or SUV). I would hit Lake Louise and then Revelstock. Then it looks like hotels can be found for $100-$150 a night. I will have to look into this further when I get back from vacation next week. 

Think that would be a decent trip? After reading the other thread, it seems like people like both of these areas. Maybe I could even hit a third resort too!


----------



## Bulldog54 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm in that area of Canada, and you really can't miss. Between Calgary and Revelstoke you have Sunshine Village, Lake Louise, Kicking Horse, venture south a bit to Panorama. All killer resorts, tonnes of vert, awesome people and quite cheap. You can get pretty cheap tickets in Canadian Costco and 

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/canada?from-date=2016-02-18&to-date=2016-02-23

Can be an a good site for condo deals. 
Southern BC has some ridiculous resorts two, mentioned earlier, Red and Whitewater. And if El Niño hits like it did in 97/98...... Look out!!


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

I live in western Canada and I've been to all the resorts in BC many times and my fav is Kicking Horse. Lots of steeps and it usually has great snow. It's awesome after a good dump.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

If you're looking for good nightlife, I would avoid Montana..
Big Sky doesn't have much going on at night (compared to others that have been mentioned), same with Bridger (Bozeman a meer 20 minutes away), and Whitefish is a smaller town but not a lot going on for nightlife.

Clearly CO has what you need/want.
Or if you had the opportunity to head to Whistler. Look into that as well.


----------

